# Like abandoned stuff? Like Soviet stuff? You're in luck!



## Randy (Feb 15, 2010)

English Russia Abandoned Frozen Ships

English Russia The End of the Empire

English Russia Abandoned Soviet Trains In Belarus

English Russia Stalin&#8217;s Lost Railway

English Russia Abandoned Trains of the Soviet Era

English Russia Abandoned Theater in Moscow

English Russia Where Do Bigfoots Go


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2010)

Man I love this kind of stuff


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2010)

Same. I just wish they had high resolution copies available.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also a fan of that kind of pictures.


----------



## Janiator (Feb 16, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks!
If you guys didn't know, there is a sport for discovering old and forgotten places, It's called urban exploration.
Link:
Urban Exploration Resource: Location Index: Russia


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 16, 2010)

GREAT THREAD!


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2010)

GREAT WEDDING BAND!

_Yes, I'm still on that._


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> GREAT WEDDING BAND!
> 
> _Yes, I'm still on that._



That means his wife has to tell me where it came from. 

ON topic those places are awesome.


----------



## Origin (Feb 16, 2010)

Some of this stuff is hauntingly beautiful...especially the ships and the theater.

Jesus, makes me forget all about accounting assignments.

Oh wait, it's coming back.

FU-


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 16, 2010)

i was expecting an old beat up Sovtek Mig100H


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this kind of stuff


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2010)

I would rather like to live somewhere like this... so peaceful.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 17, 2010)

Incredible. Amazing stuff.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> GREAT WEDDING BAND!
> 
> _Yes, I'm still on that._


 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That means his wife has to tell me where it came from.
> 
> ON topic those places are awesome.


 
Did everyone else miss something super funny? 
I feel like Michael Scott trying to fit in


I can't believe I've lived in San Diego my entire life and never knew about the San Diego Hotel. The link Janiator provided is awesome.

Are there any members in deep southern California interested on pairing up to explore abandoned areas?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 17, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Did everyone else miss something super funny?
> I feel like Michael Scott trying to fit in



Randy is obsessed with your wedding band.  That's what that was all about.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, since we're on the subject... a few pictures of the place around the corner from me, where my friend and I used to get in trouble as kids:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pics. I feel like some of those photos, could be Opeth album covers.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is epic! I'm going on a hunt in April.

BTW, check your PM Randy! 

Thanks Priestess! LOL!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

Randy said:


>



Chair factory?


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2010)

Paper sack factory, believe it or not. It was eventually converted into a dress factory, I believe. Downstairs, there used to be a room filled with 100's of sewing machines and those were the chairs they sat in. 

There's a powder coating company across the street from there who started using that floor for warehousing, and just stacked all the stuff on the other floors.

At the time when my friend and I used to break in there, we would shimmy across a lip onto a lower roof, and then in through a swinging window. The warehouse workers eventually got hip to that and locked us out, so we actually started climbing down the supply elevator shaft cable and swinging onto the top floor. There was a tower where the pulleys and stuff could be accessed up on the roof, so we would climb down from there. You could use that shaft to access the top 2 floors (4th and 3rd); but the elevator itself was crashed down on the third floor, so if you wanted to get to the basement, first or second floors you had to make it to the stairwell (which was no easy feat because there were huge holes in the floor and it was pitch black).

I don't have any pictures of them, but the two coolest places in there were the basement and the offices. The basement traveled the entire length of the building but it had no windows and no separating walls... just evenly spaced columns all the way down. The offices looked like the wooden and frosted glass cubicles like you would see in an old detective movie or something, and it had a full sized vault, with a 7 foot tall x 2 foot deep door on it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 18, 2010)

Abandoned + dodgy + probably infested with syringes/diseases + potential of getting tetanus = godly childhood memories


----------



## Harry (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, cool pictures Randy, thanks for posting this man, I love looking at this kinda stuff!


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Abandoned + dodgy + probably infested with syringes/diseases + potential of getting tetanus = godly childhood memories



Oh yeah, that place was ridiculous dangerous. If you wanna talk about getting tetanus, him and I used to sneak in there when it was downpouring (so that it was hard to hear all the noise going on in there) and find rusted old oil drum lids and throw them into the ventilation system like fisbees. How I survived as long as I have is beyond me. 



Harry said:


> Wow, cool pictures Randy, thanks for posting this man, I love looking at this kinda stuff!



Thanks, dudeski. It's definitely a little hobby of my own as well. I really wanna get myself a descent DSLR camera, so that I can take some artistic shots of this stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, boat abandons you.


----------



## Necris (Feb 20, 2010)

IDN Spotlights I figured I'd share this blog, lots of great pictures.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> In Soviet Russia, boat abandons you.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow awesome stuff I use stuff like this as my desktop background all the time hahaha

http://www.opacity.us


----------



## matty2fatty (Mar 28, 2010)

This reminds me of a site I came across a few years ago while doing research to buy a motorcycle.

It's a photodiary of some scientists trip through Chernobyl....places don't get any more abandonded than this....oh, she mentions her Kawi ninja on the site, which is how it came up in my searches, in case anyone was wondering what the connection was.

GHOST TOWN - KiddofSpeed - Chernobyl Pictures - Kidofspeed - Elena


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2010)

those russian pictures are awesome maing! im gonna have to show my wife this thread, she went to russia a few years back for school,she will love this.


----------



## _detox (Apr 12, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> This reminds me of a site I came across a few years ago while doing research to buy a motorcycle.
> 
> It's a photodiary of some scientists trip through Chernobyl....places don't get any more abandonded than this....oh, she mentions her Kawi ninja on the site, which is how it came up in my searches, in case anyone was wondering what the connection was.
> 
> GHOST TOWN - KiddofSpeed - Chernobyl Pictures - Kidofspeed - Elena



You might enjoy this video then. Example films a video in Chernobyl, but the behind the scenes video is incredible:


----------

